# Poi on nav split screen



## Seacured (Jul 22, 2018)

When using the nav system and going to split screen with “maneuver” to show upcoming turns how do I turn off the poi information that shows along with turn information?
Also - is there any way to pause navigation?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

you're referring to the Atlas NAV and not the Android Auto Google Maps Nav, correct?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Seacured said:


> When using the nav system and going to split screen with “maneuver” to show upcoming turns how do I turn off the poi information that shows along with turn information?
> Also - is there any way to pause navigation?....


Did you vehicle not come with an OM?


----------



## Seacured (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes. The Atlas navigation system. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Seacured said:


> When using the nav system and going to split screen with “maneuver” to show upcoming turns how do I turn off the poi information that shows along with turn information?
> Also - is there any way to pause navigation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



To turn off the POI setting, go to nav, then go to the settings in nav (not general settings) and there is a setting to turn off the poi info in the turn by turn coming up list (it is too much info i agree).

To pause nav, when nav is active, press the nav button on the display, and it will bring up a quick sub menu. Press stop. To get nav back, press the nav button again, and press start.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

ice4life said:


> To turn off the POI setting, go to nav, then go to the settings in nav (not general settings) and there is a setting to turn off the poi info in the turn by turn coming up list (it is too much info i agree).


Where is this setting? I see an option to remove all POIs from the map but dont see anything for just the TBT list....


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

walksonair said:


> Where is this setting? I see an option to remove all POIs from the map but dont see anything for just the TBT list....


Let me check- It may be that you have to change the setting while the route guidance is active but I remember doing it. To be continued with a report..


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Seacured said:
> 
> 
> > When using the nav system and going to split screen with “maneuver” to show upcoming turns how do I turn off the poi information that shows along with turn information?
> ...


Looked into the settings and I don’t see it. 

This is what I’m seeing :


















I have unselected POI but all that does is remove the icons from the map. 









What I’m looking to change are the “suggested” stops the nav is offering while we are en route to our destination


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

I have to concur with the posted pictures. I tried looking everywhere with nav guidance on and off. I've turned off every POI setting I could get my hands on and just cant get anything to turn the bloody advertisements off. 

Most recent damn ad was for a vietnamese pho shop! Seriously!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I never get any POI detail with my 2016 Golf R. Not on the map and no detail.


----------



## Seacured (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes! This is exactly what I have been trying to do. I have also tried every setting and done everything I can think of to get rid of these on the split screen. The pictures posted showed the exact problem. I know how I got those things up there but can’t figure out how to turn them off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

OEM Dubber said:


> Looked into the settings and I don’t see it.
> 
> This is what I’m seeing :
> 
> ...




Okay- I finally got a minute to play. I honestly do not know what I did to get them to go away, but they are gone. The only thing I noticed that is different is i *turned off the favorites and POIs* in the settings. I know some people wanted POIs and just not the POIs along the route, but I don't think that is an option. Instead you can turn the POIs on and off quickly using the View shortcut icon on the nav screen. Full disclosure- i have a 19 jetta not an atlas anymore, but the discover media head units are the same in each vehicle so it should not make a difference.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Ice4life .... tried it. Still doesn’t fix it.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Concur, turning off fav and poi everywhere did not fix it...shoot and I got all excited like my life was finally gonna turn around for the better :beer:


----------

